
RT Editor-In-Chief Explains “Why We Don't Respect the West Anymore” - randomname2
http://thesaker.is/why-we-dont-respect-the-west-anymore-must-read/
======
RoyTyrell
This is not a technology related article. It's propaganda bullshit written by
a special snowflake. Grow up.

